# Who'ssat?



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

So, this'll probably be Taniwha's first and last run  And probably mine, too, for awhile. Wishin' him luck to become the first winner of my Lucky 13. I printed this picture in Photography and I love it. Love this boy period. So much personality.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It's a gorgeous picture, I'm so jealous of your photography skills! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No skills needed, lol! Just a good camera and a camera hog! This boy'll dance for the camera for hours, then get depressed when I take it away  But thank you! Is it weird my favorite part of the picture is his bubble nest? :3


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Is it weird my favorite part of the picture is his bubble nest? :3


not at all!!! i think bubbles and bubble nests make awesome backgrounds!!! they're just so cool looking! haha


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Amazing picture and colors! Love the eyes!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I do love this picture, he just has a good look on his face. hehe


----------



## Reflux (Oct 12, 2010)

The bubblenest background is so awesome!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

One of my favorite betta pictures ever!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I can honestly say it's the best picture I've ever taken. I'm printing it out for a school project, and it'll go on the wall above his and Bliss' tank ^_^ I'm proud of my photogenic boyo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic picture!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank DQ! I used this picture in my photography final, and everybody LOVED it xD And him! They thought he was really cute xD


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He looks awesome!! So beautiful. Nice shot.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I love his clear eyes!! :3


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That's a nice pic! I like how his eyes look!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I love photography too and snap way to many pictures...;-)

That is one very beautiful fish and picture, make sure you make an 8x10 of this and frame it. The bubble nest is just fabulous and gives the picture alot of character. Very nice......;-)


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i think i could stare at it forever cause its not creepy like this doll in my schools library. no one in my school can stare at it for like 10 seconds because iot gives u a creepy feeling.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

atteb said:


> I love photography too and snap way to many pictures...;-)
> 
> That is one very beautiful fish and picture, make sure you make an 8x10 of this and frame it. The bubble nest is just fabulous and gives the picture alot of character. Very nice......;-)


I do! Have an 8x10, I mean  I'm going to put it, and other pictures of my fish, up on my walls after I paint my room.

And thank you everyone! He marbled again, so now he's got a green shine, and a giant blue blob on his tail, lol. 

And bettabreeder123, LOL. I'm glad he's not as creepy as a creepy doll, then!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oohh...let's see him with his fresh paint


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> No skills needed, lol! Just a good camera and a camera hog! This boy'll dance for the camera for hours, then get depressed when I take it away  But thank you! Is it weird my favorite part of the picture is his bubble nest? :3


Haha CR that's funny... I guess the bubblenest does give the picture a great extra touch!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, here you can kind of see the new 'job xD


















He's such a grumpy fish <33

Edit: Please ignore my nasty finger D: I'm a terrible nail biter. I'm trying to stop, but I do it when I'm nervous x.x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you 8D He's SUCH a good picture taker, I love it! All of my other fish are terrible (besides Vali), but he's SUCH a camera hog xD I could take pictures of him for hours! He's also really good in videos


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's so pretty!!!!! I wish I could find a fish like that, let alone a marble! *drool*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He had a brother there (; Looked exactly like him, but his fins were a bit ragged...

I'm going back today. Who knows?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

IM SO JEALOUS o_o Your betta is GORRRRGGEEOUUSS!! Absolutley stunning color and fins. 
As for the nail biting, my friend bites hers like crazy, so we dipped em in nasty petrolleum jelly (or vaseline, if youve got it). Makes it sooo gross to the taste and slimy, you wont wanna nom your nails ever again D:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

